# Scrubber cuts ship exhaust fumes (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Technology to clean polluting fumes from ships' smoke is unveiled on a cross-Channel ferry.

More from BBC News...


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Doh!
Isn't this an inert gas scrubber by any other name?


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

There's a new large trawler ( think its Norweigan 70m long ) that has new common rail direct injection diesel engines ( fully computer controlled to make sure just enough fuel is sent to the pistons ) with a type of catalytic converter in the exhaust system. Supposed to be the cleanest diesel powered boat in the world. The technology is coming on stream now and I can't see it being long before all diesel powered boats of all sizes will have to be like that to cut down on pollution


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Purely as a *Headline*, it deserves some praise... (Jester)


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Damn, didn't see that, Mark.
My brain must be wired differently to yours (LOL)
Kris


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

I thought it was some mother's daughter you were talking about.

Aye

Pat Thompson


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

[=P] [=P] Prescott should insist that every ship has a scrubber - but then he'd probably go back to sea!


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

So what happens to the waste water and all the scrubbed out particles?


----------

